# Vostok Gaz 14 Limousine



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Just been browsing the range of vostok watches. Some are a little bling for my taste - but Im rather taken with the "GAZ 14 Limousine"

anyone got one ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

declanh said:


> Just been browsing the range of vostok watches. Some are a little bling for my taste - but Im rather taken with the "GAZ 14 Limousine"
> 
> anyone got one ?


Those are nice, especially the old models with the 2426 Russian movement. The new ones have a Seiko (?) NH25A movement (here's a link to a PDF on the movement http://www.timemodule.com/sii/pdf/nh25a.pdf) and represents something sad, at least for me, which is VE moving away from it's Russian heritage. The new Rocket N1, Anchar and Caspian Sea Monster already use Japanese movements (Seiko and Miyota) instead of the Christopol and Moscow products.

Here's another link to a few shots and opinions on the Gaz Limo http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-europe-gaz-14-limousine-273300.html

Anyway, get it if you like it, despite the fact that it hardly stands for a Russian watch anymore (VE is based in Lithuania) it's a nice looking watch and the Jap movement should be good! I especially like the brown/redish dialed one.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Interesting read although I prefer the black pvd version.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

declanh said:


> Interesting read although I prefer the black pvd version.


specifically this one ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

declanh said:


>


Yeap, those are nice because they are not fully PVDed and that's a nice and unusual touch! Keeping the crystal ring and crowns on polished steel really makes it stand out!

Oh, and btw... I don't have that watch but have or had lot's of other's with the Vostok 2426 movement. Tough and rough like a T-72 tank, it just keeps on going and going and going.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Great shape and presence,but less watch for the money.


----------

